# KCBS Rules



## stiffyman (Jan 11, 2010)

Can anyone help me find a website with the KCBS rules ? thanks


----------



## denver dave (Jan 11, 2010)

www.*kcbs*.us/

Lots of good stuff on that site including all of the rules and regulations.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's the 2009 rules
*http://tinyurl.com/yeaz5j3*


----------

